# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  جديد : نشيد "صباح الخير" | للمنشد أحمد الكردي

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*



*BSMLH**.**NET* 

*تقدّم وحصرياً

نشيد

**{* *صباح الخير* *}
*

*للفنان*
*أحمد الكردي
*



  

{ كلمات }*
خليل عابد*


 

{ ألحان وتوزيع ومكساج وماسترنج }
*أحمد الكردي*
 

 

{ الهندسة الصوتية }
*آفو آرام*



 

{ تم التسجيل والتوزيع في }
*
الصوت الجديد للانتاج الفني
عمان - الأردن*


 

*{ انتــــاج }*

* 
الصوت الجديد للانتاج الفني
عمان - الأردن
**telefax: 0096265654008**
** e-mail:* *info@mynewsound.com*


 

{ تصميم }
*عمر الجنيدي
*

  

*{* *للتحميل* *}*
*
*{ نسخة الموسيقى }

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/Saba7_el5eir_m.mp3
 

{ نسخة الايقاع }

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/Saba7_el5eir_d.mp3


{ نسخة المؤثرات }

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/Saba7_el5eir_v.mp3
 

* للحفظ | رايت   كليك + حفظ باسم

----------


## احمد الغرايبه

مشككككككككككوووررررررر :SnipeR (8):

----------

